# New Brammo 6speed Motorcycle



## leonheart (Mar 2, 2011)

Some weeks ago I went to brammo website and I see that there was a new motorcycle called Engage. I saw the video and I really like it, it has a completely new 6 speed transmission created only for the EV. The name of this kind of transmission is IET. In the video, the motorcycle goes really fast, in any scene. Please, watch what make me feel so excited.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9VaVS5Jqrg&feature=player_embedded
What do you think about it?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Strange that it would need a 6-speed, I thought the whole point of electrics was that they create max torque over a wider range of rpms?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm not sure but I think electric motors are most efficient at some certain speed. Switched reluctance motors develop maximum torque at zero rpm but probably are not efficient there.


----------



## leonheart (Mar 2, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> Strange that it would need a 6-speed, I thought the whole point of electrics was that they create max torque over a wider range of rpms?


Actually, it doesn't need a 6 speed. It's just a performance choise. Have more than one ratio it's usefull when you want more speed unchanging the acceleration. Even the ICE motor could use just one ratio but it must be really low. Is the same thing for the electric vehicle, even if the max torque is reliable from 0 rpm.

I think it's a great idea for the Electric Sport Vehicle.


----------

